# Anyone heard about Wonyo embroidery machines?



## bharata (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello, everybody!

I am writing from Slovenia, a small country in Europe, and would like to ask for your help.

For the last two years I was using Elna 8600 embroidery machine, but would now like to get stronger machine. A machine with one head and at least 6 needles, and embroidery area at least 200x300 mm, and user friendly hooping.

I was checking Chinese machines. 

Did anyone hear about Wonyo embroidery machines? 
Can anyone recommend any other embroidery machines made in china that are of nice quality and of course good price?

Thank you.

Bharata


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

The only advice I can give you about Chinese machines is to stay clear of them.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

China and Good Machine all in the sentence ? 
Boy I am confused already ! 
Cheap yes, Good well not so much. 
Never heard of the brand but anyone with a little money can have their own brand of machines from china. Order 6 and they will paint them any way you want and stick a different name on the front of the machine and print a new cover for the parts book. Well thats if you get a parts book.


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

WONYO is a weak brand. It is a trading company selling sewing embroidery laser machines. they can offer whatever you want as long as you pay. 

Why not looking for a local dealer of embroidery machine? At least, you have no doubt on post sales service. 

Good luck.


----------



## Dask26 (Jan 20, 2015)

Did you ever bought that machine or any other Chinese brand?


----------



## punkskater01 (Dec 30, 2014)

Lol chinese made? 

Sent from my GT-S6310 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dask26 (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you know brother is made in China?


----------

